# Any Aussie out there confirm if this is true



## squatting dog (Sep 14, 2021)

The Howard Springs Quarantine Facility – has been operational for a few months and serves as the blueprint to all of the other locations.
Travelers who are forced into the facility are confined to their pod, which has a porch for them to get fresh air on. The ‘residents’ are pushed bags of food by workers dressed head-to-toe in blue sterile protective gear as they pass by with the meal trolley.

Even a writer for the New York Times compared his experience of being in the “D block” at the Howard Springs Camp to feeling like an animal at the zoo, saying that the entire group of people confined around him were “irritated” at first but had essentially accepted the treatment after a short while of being in there. According to him, the sweet treats they were getting fed were just too good.
But at some point, he noticed a troubling shift. Maybe we’d been softened by the desserts – the sharp lemon meringue, the lush chocolate tart. One day, when the food delivery carts rumbled in, I peered down our row and noticed that we were all craning our necks, leaning out from our little balconies, like animals at the zoo.”

Australian health officials are calling the experimental vaccine the “golden ticket to freedom.”  How long will it be until science decides that 14 days isn’t enough time for a proper quarantine? Or that the unvaccinated deserve some time in there to think about how they are “endangering the public”?

Tyranny always builds gradually and then happens suddenly. People, you are not paying attention.


----------



## chic (Sep 14, 2021)

Blueprint for the rest of the world? There's a way out.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 14, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> The Howard Springs Quarantine Facility – has been operational for a few months and serves as the blueprint to all of the other locations.
> Travelers who are forced into the facility are confined to their pod, which has a porch for them to get fresh air on. The ‘residents’ are pushed bags of food by workers dressed head-to-toe in blue sterile protective gear as they pass by with the meal trolley.
> 
> Even a writer for the New York Times compared his experience of being in the “D block” at the Howard Springs Camp to feeling like an animal at the zoo, saying that the entire group of people confined around him were “irritated” at first but had essentially accepted the treatment after a short while of being in there. According to him, the sweet treats they were getting fed were just too good.
> ...


If this is REAL, it's FRIGHTENING!  

"Tyranny always builds gradually and then happens suddenly.  People, You are not paying attention."
I LOVE THIS!!!!!


----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2021)

Gaer said:


> If this is REAL, it's FRIGHTENING!
> 
> "Tyranny always builds gradually and then happens suddenly.  People, You are not paying attention."
> I LOVE THIS!!!!!


We're paying attention in the U.S. With horror, but this isn't getting by us. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Shero (Sep 15, 2021)

I am not an Aussie, but they have welcomed me with very open arms. It is not surprising so many messengers get shot 
Who is this “writer from The New York Times”who wrote this connerie! I have great interest in this facility because if our sons want to visit us, they may have to stay here for 2 weeks. The picture you relate is not accurate. This is a very good facility. Thank you Australia, now our sons may safely visit us.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2021)

I can't access the article but this much I have learned

20/8/2021 · Damien Cave/The *New York Times*. By Damien Cave. Aug. 20, 2021. *HOWARD SPRINGS*, Australia — On Day 8 of my two-week stay at Australia’s only remote, dedicated …

It appears that Damien has entered Australia and is having to undergo 14 days of quarantine. If he is coming from America he would have known this before he got on the plane. I'm sorry if he thought that he would be accommodated in a luxury hotel on the Gold Coast.

This facility is reserved for foreigners. Australians under quarantine stay in city hotels where they are confined to their hotel room, often without a window that they can open.  Howard Springs was designed to allow the residents fresh air. A small 'luxury' hotel is hell on earth if they have children with them.

Damien should thank his lucky stars that he is not an asylum seeker.
These poor sods are much worse off.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2021)

Every game has its rules.

Personally, I would stay where I am but people with a need to go to Australia might feel that a fourteen-day quarantine is an acceptable inconvenience.


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2021)

This is from a random good search about Howard Spring Centre.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-08-07/nt-howard-springs-set-to-reach-capacity-quarantine/100358058

As places to go stay while quarantining, it doesn’t seem bad.  I’d rather be able to step out on to a porch than in a hotel room, especially one where the windows don’t open.  Canada has been lifted it now, but everyone who came here had to quarantine in hotels for two weeks at their own expense.  That was two weeks in your room, no leaving.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 15, 2021)

Gaer said:


> If this is REAL, it's FRIGHTENING!
> 
> "Tyranny always builds gradually and then happens suddenly.  People, You are not paying attention."
> I LOVE THIS!!!!!


It's real. Just search for it.

The US has this in place.


And *after it became known,* the CDC made a news statement apparently saying it was being misunderstood. It's basically regarding the homeless. 

But consider this, it could become the plan for rounding up the unvaccinated if the Government decides its for the protection of all. That's what the vaccination mandate is for isn't it?

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/global-covid-19/shielding-approach-humanitarian.html


----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> It's real. Just search for it.
> 
> The US has this in place.
> 
> ...


Yes it is but my state has now reported 30,000 breakthrough cases. So the vaccine doesn't stop transmission, yet unvaccinated people may end up living in tents for the rest of their lives to protect the vaccinated? This is insanity.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 15, 2021)

Something to think about. 

Before the vaccines were ready, Covid of course was running rampant, had a few variants not so much more worrisome. Then vaccinations roll out.  People getting vaccinated, then bam... Delta variant.  What if, it actually became a mutation from a vaccinated person?  The vaccine supposedly forces immune response, the virus had to change, mutate to infect. ???

Can anyone *prove* this wrong?


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> It's real. Just search for it.
> 
> The US has this in place.
> 
> ...



Interesting article isn't it. One question immediately popped into my head after reading this line... "The shielding approach aims to reduce the number of severe COVID-19 cases by limiting contact between individuals at higher risk of developing severe disease (“high-risk”) and the general population (“low-risk”)".
 What constitutes "high-Risk"? To me, they appear to be saying people prone to disease such as anyone who is obese? after all, they are prone to heart disease, or smokers prone to lung disease etc.  More to the point, who gets to determine who is "high-risk"? 
Folks, this is a dangerous path for anybody in power to even consider.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 15, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Interesting article isn't it. One question immediately popped into my head after reading this line... "The shielding approach aims to reduce the number of severe COVID-19 cases by limiting contact between individuals at higher risk of developing severe disease (“high-risk”) and the general population (“low-risk”)".
> What constitutes "high-Risk"? To me, they appear to be saying people prone to disease such as anyone who is obese? after all, they are prone to heart disease, or smokers prone to lung disease etc.  More to the point, who gets to determine who is "high-risk"?
> Folks, this is a dangerous path for anybody in power to even consider.


"Folks, this is a dangerous path for anybody in power to even consider."

And yet it must have been and being already under consideration otherwise this article wouldn't even exist.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2021)

As long as the policy is disclosed before people arrive in Australia I don’t see a problem with it.

IMO it’s just a tool that Australia has adopted to reduce the spread of COVID-19 and it’s variants being brought into the country by foreign visitors.

I doubt that most Americans would have a problem quarantining people entering the United States from Afghanistan, Central America, China, etc...


----------



## John cycling (Sep 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> The US has this in place.
> And *after it became known,* the CDC made a news statement apparently saying it was being misunderstood. It's basically regarding the homeless.
> But consider this, it could become the plan for rounding up the unvaccinated if the Government decides its for the protection of all. That's what the vaccination mandate is for isn't it?



“Of all tyrannies, a tyranny sincerely exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It would be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies.  The robber baron’s cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience.” --- CS Lewis


----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Something to think about.
> 
> Before the vaccines were ready, Covid of course was running rampant, had a few variants not so much more worrisome. Then vaccinations roll out.  People getting o vaccinated, then bam... Delta variant.  What if, it actually became a mutation from a vaccinated person?  The vaccine supposedly forces immune response, the virus had to change, mutate to infect. ???
> 
> Can anyone *prove* this wrong?


That's my thought also Becky. The vaccine was developed to target the Alpha strain. But the vaccinated are more susceptible to other strains than the unvaccinated who have been exposed throughout the past 18 months and probably have some immunity from covid due to that exposure, but we can't even have a discussion about this possibility anymore because the narrative is to shut up and get vaccinated. 

Or a worse thought. If the conspiracy theorists are correct, the vaccine was not developed to cure the virus. The virus was created to enforce the vaccine.


----------



## Shero (Sep 15, 2021)

“Sonnet of Conspiracy”

Perhaps there's a monster under the bed,
Perhaps there's a boogeyman in the closet.
Perhaps they're sterilizing kids with vaccine,
Perhaps they're controlling all with a radio set.
Yes our science is well advanced,
But not advanced enough to control minds.
Besides mind-control needs no fancy tech,
When people are run by smartphone chimes.
Tales like these are good for entertainment,
Amongst a bunch of kindergarteners.
But being adult requires the use of reason,
Without submitting to prehistoric fears.
Treating insecurities with common sense,
Anyone can manifest civilized sentience.”


― _Abhijit Naskar, Mucize Insan: When The World is Family_


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

chic said:


> That's my thought also Becky. The vaccine was developed to target the Alpha strain. But the vaccinated are more susceptible to other strains than the unvaccinated who have been exposed throughout the past 18 months and probably have some immunity from covid due to that exposure, but we can't even have a discussion about this possibility anymore because the narrative is to shut up and get vaccinated.
> 
> Or a worse thought. If the conspiracy theorists are correct, the vaccine was not developed to cure the virus. The virus was created to enforce the vaccine.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Becky1951 said:
> 
> 
> > Something to think about.
> ...


It is also an expense. Quarantining isn't like gaol. You pay for the service.  


Becky1951 said:


> Something to think about.
> 
> Before the vaccines were ready, Covid of course was running rampant, had a few variants not so much more worrisome. Then vaccinations roll out.  People getting vaccinated, then bam... Delta variant.  What if, it actually became a mutation from a vaccinated person?  The vaccine supposedly forces immune response, the virus had to change, mutate to infect. ???
> 
> Can anyone *prove* this wrong?


Mutations are just random replication mistakes in the genetic code that occur when cells divide. They can be caused by stray cosmic rays or by nothing at all. They just happen. Most mutations aren't very significant, some are lethal to the organism or to the host in the case of microbes. If the mutation helps the organism to survive and reproduce more efficiently then natural selection will favour that variation.

Delta is a mutation works well for the virus - it is more infectious than Alpha which means it has more opportunities for reproducing in the host's cells. It doesn't kill the host too quickly either. If it did it would not be able to pass from person to person as efficiently.

Hopefully SARS cov 2 will morph into a virus like the common cold, quite infectious but not deadly to the host. Then vaccinations will not be necessary. If it settles down into something like influenza then vulnerable people will need regular booster.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> As long as the policy is disclosed before people arrive in Australia I don’t see a problem with it.
> 
> IMO it’s just a tool that Australia has adopted to reduce the spread of COVID-19 and it’s variants being brought into the country by foreign visitors.
> 
> I doubt that most Americans would have a problem quarantining people entering the United States from Afghanistan, Central America, China, etc...


Australians returning from overseas also stay at Howard Springs. That includes athletes returning from the Olympics. This facility is the way we can open the border without putting the whole population at risk.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 15, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> It is also an expense. Quarantining isn't like gaol. You pay for the service.
> 
> Mutations are just random replication mistakes in the genetic code that occur when cells divide. They can be caused by stray cosmic rays or by nothing at all. They just happen. Most mutations aren't very significant, some are lethal to the organism or to the host in the case of microbes. If the mutation helps the organism to survive and reproduce more efficiently then natural selection will favour that variation.
> 
> ...


"It is also an expense. Quarantining isn't like gaol. You pay for the service. "

Awww, just look at that cute little grinning emoji, the thought of the unvaccinated having to pay just tickled you to your toes.  

All the elderly with health issues and any others who can't take the vaccine and possibly living on a very limited income, who cares right!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "It is also an expense. Quarantining isn't like gaol. You pay for the service. "
> 
> Awww, just look at that cute little grinning emoji, the thought of the unvaccinated having to pay just tickled you to your toes.
> 
> All the elderly with health issues and any others who can't take the vaccine and possibly living on a very limited income, who cares right!


Sorry about that Becky. I didn't mean to offend. I was just thinking that going to gaol is cheaper than being in quarantine.

Being vaccinated doesn't mean that you can avoid quarantine if you are coming in from overseas.

What would happen if I decided to fly to Hawaii for a holiday? Would I be welcomed with open arms, placed in some kind of quarantine or simply denied entry? One thing I do know - I would find it hard to get a seat on a plane to return home and I would then have to spend another two weeks in Howard Springs before opening my front door.


----------



## Shero (Sep 15, 2021)

squatting dog said : who are forced into the facility are confined to their pod"",
"The ‘residents’ are pushed bags of food"
"I peered down our row and noticed that we were all craning our necks, leaning out from our little balconies, like animals at the zoo.”

The poor defenceless people also have a swimming pool, gym and other facilities. It is like a very ordinary holiday camp


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 16, 2021)

Shero said:


> squatting dog said : who are forced into the facility are confined to their pod"",
> "The ‘residents’ are pushed bags of food"
> "I peered down our row and noticed that we were all craning our necks, leaning out from our little balconies, like animals at the zoo.”
> 
> The poor defenceless people also have a swimming pool, gym and other facilities. It is like a very ordinary holiday camp


 Let's set the record straight.
I personally have no knowledge of this facility nor how people are treated there. I was quoting an article written by a reporter and then decided to check with someone from down under to check the validity of this report.  That is how one comes to make his-her own decisions about said story.  Reading through the responses has at least cleared up some misconceptions.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 16, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Let's set the record straight.
> I personally have no knowledge of this facility nor how people are treated there. I was quoting an article written by a reporter and then decided to check with someone from down under to check the validity of this report.  That is how one comes to make his-her own decisions about said story.  Reading through the responses has at least cleared up some misconceptions.


"Let's set the record straight." 
"I was quoting an article written by a reporter"

There's a lot of shoot the messenger mentality going around, its almost as rampant as the virus.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 16, 2021)

Reading about this crap makes me think that I am just going to stay home for a while.  I refuse to sit in an airport for hours in a mask, sit in a plane for hours in a mask and then visit some country wearing a mask.  That would be a total waste of my money.  To hack with the tourist trade for the present time.  Better to wait until the times get better.  I'm with Crystal Gayle:


----------

